# Archaea LED light fixtures !



## kokomon (May 23, 2011)

I just noticed that the Archaea LED light fixtures are out for 3 different sizes:

http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=afa_product&cPath=72_74

Currently, I've got a ADA mini-L tank (~18in.) setup with insufficient lightning. Can anyone tell me if the Archaea LED light fixture 45cm is enough light for my tank. I know that length wise, it is good enough because the light is 17.7 inches.

Does anybody have experience with these LEDs or LEDs in general? It would be great to know the conversion to determine the equivalent for a CF.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vee (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for the link. If you can find out how many lumens these light produce, then you are halfway to your answer. Then you need to find out the degree of coverage for these lights. I'm a noob as well, but I'm learning fast.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Ive tested the PAR on the small unit, it's not very strong. I think it was like, 40-50umols at 3-4 inches from the fixture.


----------



## evilc66 (Feb 28, 2008)

Considering the extremely low wattage rating for each fixture, I would consider these only usefull for low light setups. Even that might be a stretch. The 17cm version is only drawing a little over 1W for the entire fixture. The 45cm is just under 5W.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

kokomon said:


> I just noticed that the Archaea LED light fixtures are out for 3 different sizes:
> 
> http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=afa_product&cPath=72_74
> 
> ...


Those clip-ons are sold under different names including Up-Aqua. I am using a 36 white/6 blue bulb one on my Mini S.

Here's a pic:


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

House,

Is it doing the job for you? Growth looks good from your pic, but can't really see much of the tank. Is what growth you have all from this fixture, it is it a recent swap?

Looking for a new light for my 10x10 and like LEDs.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

NJAquaBarren said:


> House,
> 
> Is it doing the job for you? Growth looks good from your pic, but can't really see much of the tank. Is what growth you have all from this fixture, it is it a recent swap?
> 
> Looking for a new light for my 10x10 and like LEDs.


I have limited plant species in, but it's doing a fine job with Blyxa and Moss. I would consider Blyxa a med light plant. No swap, I had this light on the setup from the getgo. I was saying a while back that these lights look good with the ADA stuff so I'm not surprised AFA is selling them now. I've since changed my setup, but here is a recent pic:


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

hmm that looks pretty good. I guess the one at my LFS looks dim because it's the smallest unit but its used over a 5 gal tank.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Mine is actually 25cm long. In between the two smaller ones that AFA is selling. BTW that pic was taken was just that light on the tank nothing else. It's not super bright to look at, but bright enough.


----------



## kokomon (May 23, 2011)

houseofcards said:


> I have limited plant species in, but it's doing a fine job with Blyxa and Moss. I would consider Blyxa a med light plant. No swap, I had this light on the setup from the getgo. I was saying a while back that these lights look good with the ADA stuff so I'm not surprised AFA is selling them now. I've since changed my setup, but here is a recent pic:


thanks for all the replies.
That is a nice and clean setup you got there house!

So I guess the LEDs are not strong enough for my ADA mini-L, especially when I want to have lots of pearling for my HC and dwarf hairgrass. I may end up buying an Archaea 36W CF clip on... very expensive :<


----------



## Mr. Leg (Feb 2, 2011)

I talked to George at AFA about these and he did use one of these for a tank and it grew pretty well. But he had all low a med light plants. It was on a Mini S.

I did notice that there is an UpAqua version but when comparing the two the Archaea ones seem to have a few for white LEDs for the same size. would that make a big difference?


----------



## Mr. Leg (Feb 2, 2011)

I talked to George at AFA about these and he did use one of these for a tank and it grew pretty well. But he had all low a med light plants. It was on a Mini S.

I did notice that there is an UpAqua version but when comparing the two the Archaea ones seem to have a few more white LEDs for the same size. would that make a big difference?


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Mr. Leg said:


> I talked to George at AFA about these and he did use one of these for a tank and it grew pretty well. But he had all low a med light plants. It was on a Mini S.
> 
> I did notice that there is an UpAqua version but when comparing the two the Archaea ones seem to have a few more white LEDs for the same size. would that make a big difference?


Which light are you referring to?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

that looks pretty sleek....


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

I just got one for my cube. Looks like a great light. I can't use it though, the clip is too narrow for the plexiglas cube. 

Too bad, really a nice little light at a good price.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

sorry to resurrect such an old thread, but where did you find the up-aqua version?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

There are several versions on eBay and Amazon.



orchidman said:


> sorry to resurrect such an old thread, but where did you find the up-aqua version?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

